# PSA about A6e



## Samuel Baird (Apr 26, 2020)

A6e can be found here

The incidents in the incidents log set precedent for how similar cases should be treated. The WRC does this as described by Motion number: 10.2017.2 article 6. There isn't really anything on the WCA website or in WCA documents that explicitly says the incidents log serves this purpose but WRC members have confirmed this in the threads below.
https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/871…
https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/clarify-regul…/…/2…

Because there is an incident in the incidents log where a competitor touched the puzzle unintentionally, didn't gain any advantage, and didn't receive a penalty the, the precedent has been set that competitors can avoid the penalties described by A6e assuming the touch was unintentional and they did not gain an unfair advantage  https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/incidents/23
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Pq23Rv17I8sx2UnDWJUxlUpXQO540ZTMQTXXC5-EY#A6e


----------

